# Made in Wales - Vintage miners lights



## Essexman (Sep 2, 2008)

Here we go, some Vintage lights made in Wales. The company made lights for down the mines, and the designs were also used for domestic lights.
Cica 1900 to 1950, so I've been told.
From left to right - 2D Chrome, 3D Copper, 3D Worn out finish?, 3D Chrome.













And no they didn't use Cree LED's all those years ago, I've converted them. 
Don't worry no harm came to the lights, the new drop-in's were machined to fit, and each can be swapped back to the std reflector and bulb if required.
cheers


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 2, 2008)

Very cool  Nice to see what kind of lights the UK was responsible for way back when.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Norm (Sep 2, 2008)

Very nice lights, worthy of collecting.
Thanks for posting the pictures.
Norm


----------



## Ganp (Sep 4, 2008)

Those are *VERY* nice - lots of character, and top marks for the non destructive mod. :twothumbs

I would love to see some detail pic's of the drop-ins, and beamshots too if you ever had the chance. 




Colin.


----------



## Essexman (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

I'll try to take some more pics this weekend and post them.

I did have two more of these lights.......
One was given to my (Welsh) brother in law as a birthday gift. It's now his pride and joy.

The other was purchased by a friend at work. He saw it on my desk and started asking all about "that nice chrome torch". Then he came back the next day to see how the mod was going, In the end he made me an offer which would have been rude to turn down.

ta ta


----------



## tx101 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ive seen Essexmans vintage torch collection when I went to pick up
a Mag mod he did for me.
I was very surprised when he switched one on it gave out a nice
LED beam .... wouldnt had guessed that they had been modded


----------



## DaveG (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice,I like the looks of the copper w brass label,also the heavy duty D-rings on them,class lights for sure.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 5, 2008)

These were incandescent lights, right? How were they made safe to use in sometimes explosive enviornments? Did they have release valves on them? 

Bill


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice pics. 

But I guess I'll have to be the one who asks.

_Beamshots? :huh:_


----------



## Inspgad (Sep 6, 2008)

Siwmae,

Yes, please post more pictures! They look very classy -- especially
the copper and chrome flashlights (torches to you Brits).

Cymru am byth!


----------



## Essexman (Sep 6, 2008)

> Ive seen Essexmans vintage torch collection when I went to pick up
> a Mag mod he did for me.
> I was very surprised when he switched one on it gave out a nice
> LED beam .... wouldnt had guessed that they had been modded


Hiya TX:wave:,
I forgot someone here had seen these!
You did look shocked when I turned in on, that's half the fun with the old lights.



> These were incandescent lights, right? How were they made safe to use in sometimes explosive enviornments? Did they have release valves on them?


 
Yes they were incans. No valves as far as I know. If you look at the pic below you can see how they are assembled.



> I would love to see some detail pic's of the drop-ins,


 
Here you are....L to R, standard part, standard drop in, machined to fit drop in.





Parts lined up in order





More details.....you put this in here and then screw on the bezel with the glass to hold it all tight, nice and simple.





Tried to show the switch here...







> and beamshots too if you ever had the chance.


 


> _Beamshots? _:huh:


 
OK OK I get the idea guys! But.......
It's been chucking it dowm here (1 months rain in 48hrs in some areas!) , so you'll have to wait, I mean I like you guys, but not enough to get soaked.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Oct 4, 2008)

What absolutely beautiful lights.

I especially like the coppery one. They polish up like Horse Brasses in a favourite Pub.

Definately inspired me to cree up my old German Aspherical and my Grandpa's chrome lights ( He was a Volunteer Fireman in WW2 ).

You must bring them to the next meet.

An old time flashaholic craze to mod started you have,Hmmmmm...



Be lucky....


----------



## DM51 (Oct 4, 2008)

I've only just seen this thread - those are _beautiful_ lights! 

I love the simplicity of the switch - just a spring-loaded contact from the body to the bulb-holder.

Very good to see you've made the mods reversible.


----------



## bf1 (Oct 4, 2008)

Sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## tx101 (Oct 4, 2008)

I think of them as pre-Maglite uber lightsabres


----------



## Essexman (Dec 6, 2009)

Thought I'd give a little update on my collection. My good wife is always looking for nice stuff on eBay, and she found another torch by the same company. This we have been told was sold as a doctors torch. 2AA with a screw in bulb. You switch it on by pressing the clip to the body.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 6, 2009)

For a second there, I thought that was a new stainless steel Peak model.


----------



## balou (Dec 7, 2009)

Are all the switches momentary-only? As in _flash_light?


----------



## 1 what (Dec 7, 2009)

What beautiful old lights. The nondestructive mod shows great respect to the traditions of the original designers and builders. Wonderful.


----------



## chiefsfanforever70 (Jan 10, 2014)

These are really cool. I would love to collect these. Where can i find them? I searched ebay and can't fins any. What are the names or links to see them?


----------



## tobrien (Jan 11, 2014)

Essexman said:


> Thought I'd give a little update on my collection. My good wife is always looking for nice stuff on eBay, and she found another torch by the same company. This we have been told was sold as a doctors torch. 2AA with a screw in bulb. You switch it on by pressing the clip to the body.
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t212/essexman/DSCF2403.jpg[/IM]
> 
> ...


----------



## Essexman (Jan 11, 2014)

chiefsfanforever70 said:


> These are really cool. I would love to collect these. Where can i find them? I searched ebay and can't fins any. What are the names or links to see them?



Wow old thread! Just keep looking on eBay, the turn up sometimes.

Just search for Concordia torch - http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_t...torch&_nkw=concordia+torch&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------

